
Ask HN: Small company done well releasing product as Open Source/Free Software? - boyter
By well I mean I mean being able to support the founder(s) and employees. I have been looking around and while there are a few examples of such a model working they seem to few and far between and usually require a large sales&#x2F;marketing department.
======
niftich
MuleSoft falls into this category, I believe. In the last ~3 years they've
substantially expanded their sales presence, however.

------
soulbadguy
Do gitlab and Julia Corp ( the people being Julia lang) qualify?

------
mbrock
Ghost seems to be doing well, see their blog.

------
umen
Mongodb Redis Cocose2dx

